# Breeding Question (mod-edit split from Avitars in Coffee table)



## TheBaconChef (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey stoney, ive seen you around here quite a bit. Im curious, if someone were to take pretty good genetics and let all of it set seed, would the bud be any good at all? Im not sure why im curious, but i am. I would like to try a fully seeded grow cause if the bud was any good, it would be cool to have a bunch of seeds as well. Also would the seeds store for over a year or two?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 19, 2006)

TheBaconChef said:
			
		

> Hey stoney, I've seen you around here quite a bit. I'm curious, if someone were to take pretty good genetics and let all of it set seed, would the bud be any good at all? I'm not sure why I'm curious, but i am. I would like to try a fully seeded grow cause if the bud was any good, it would be cool to have a bunch of seeds as well. Also would the seeds store for over a year or two?


Hey BC, your best bet for storing MJ seeds is to put them into an airtight container such as a Mason jar. Put the jar into a thick, dark bag or simply paint the jar black. Then put the seeds into a lower shelf of your refrigerator. Make sure the jar is sealed totally airtight. They will be viable for at least a year, probably two.

On breeding, if you use a male and female from known stock, (such as the purchased seeds from a breeder), you have a real good chance of coming out with seeds that are close to the parents genetics. There are many, many variables involved with selecting seeds from multiple females. This involves storing the seeds from each plant, taking clones from the plants to keep the genetics alive and intact and cross breeding to gain the best of the best, so to speak.

If you grow several females and pollinate from one male of the same strain, the seeds from each female will be different. It takes several stable generations to truly pick a winner. Because of the advanced breeding already done to the Hybrids available now, it would be difficult to get a crappy crop of seeds from purchased breeder seeds.

From bagseed? You might get some good hemp and could make a really nice hat and matching shirt and pants.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 21, 2006)

Cool, that answered everything, thx alot.


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2006)

I just germinated seeds(19 for 20) that were 5+ years old, stored in exactly that manner. A 35mm film vile with a few grains of white rice as a dessicant, in the 'crisper' of the fridge.
  A note baconchef, plants "makeing seeds" desire a wider spectrum fertilizer(more N and K than most flowering ferts) AND a full feeding schedule throughout flowering for the best results and viable seeds.. ie. "no flushing" in the last two weeks.  
a fully seeded grow should yeild you _thousands_ of seeds.


----------

